# First post: Nikon camera ID help



## audiomagnate (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello all. I bought an old Nikon and a whole bag of lenses and accessories on a whim today when I went to pick up some vintage audio gear, my true passion. It looks like an FM2 but there's nothing where the model number should go, just a serial number stamped on the back: FM 3453328 Thanks!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pictures always help.


----------



## compur (Dec 4, 2011)

It's an FM


----------



## Derrel (Dec 4, 2011)

It's an FM. Check the shutter speed dial...the X-synch speed in red at 125 indicates it's an FM. The FM-2 body has a prominent name stamped on it...the FM is "model-number free",except for that tiny FM ahead of the serial number.


----------



## audiomagnate (Dec 5, 2011)

Yep, that's what it is. I'm getting "image undefined!" when I try to post pictures. It looks brand new. I'm picking up some film today so I can play with it. Too bad none of the lenses are Nikon.


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 6, 2011)

Just because a lens isn't Nikon doesn't mean you can't get good quality out of it, it depends on the lens.

What do you have?


----------

